
Saving the right to information miracle - KeepTalking
http://beta.thehindu.com/opinion/lead/article427427.ece?homepage=true
======
pragmatic
Background? I'm trying to scan it and it appears I need previous knowledge of
the Byzantine Indian legal system.

